# So, Let's see YOUR Christmas card for this year!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - I'm starting to see some of your Christmas Cards, and they're lookin' good :thumbsup: 
...so here's your chance, cause I want to see even more  


Personally, I couldn't make up my mind :smstarz: - so I had some of each picture made.
I never did have very good decision making skills.
[attachment=30112:2007_Chr...s_Card_1.jpg][attachment=30113:2007_Chr...s_Card_2.
pg]

Let's get this Holiday Season rolling already!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are GREAT!!! I just finished my 1st ever Christmas letter - but as it is 3 pages with photos - I don't think I'll post it. We haven't taken our photo yet..
but as soon as we do I'll post.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat, those are GREAT photos on your cards!!! I love how the sand looks like snow... beautiful.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I wanted to do my own again this year, and use the same theme as last year, but I need to re-make Dakota's dress as it no longer fits and I have totally run out of time - unless I somehow manage to get it made & photo's taken today ..... 

This is the back-up plan (it's a bit lame) ... it's sitting in my shopping cart on snapfish ..

[attachment=30114:xmas_07.jpg]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I see why you couldn't pick a favorite picture Pat. I like both of them too! I really wanted to do a collage of all our pets for a Christmas card but haven't taken good pictures of our horses yet. I may have to wait until next year with the collage idea. Here's Karli's Christmas picture:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Here is ours:
[attachment=30115:xmas.jpg]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Love them all!!! Mine aren't done yet...maybe next week.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I haven't done mine yet , I always wait until after the 1st to do anything yuletide . The thought of taking a decent shot of the 5 of them makes me blanch - 4 was much easier . Everyones look GORGEOUS :wub: . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Both cards are great............I can see why you are having a difficult time choosing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, I felt bad so I made Dakota a new dress - same as last year, only bigger! LOL

Here is one of our 'practice' shots, they had to check everything out before we got down to business! - I will post the finished product soon....

[attachment=30123ractice_ii.jpg]

Last years pic

[attachment=30124:cmas_06_iv.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I wanted to do my own again this year, and use the same theme as last year, but I need to re-make Dakota's dress as it no longer fits and I have totally run out of time - unless I somehow manage to get it made & photo's taken today .....
> 
> This is the back-up plan (it's a bit lame) ... it's sitting in my shopping cart on snapfish ..
> 
> [attachment=30114:xmas_07.jpg][/B]


This one is cute - why do u think it's lame?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I see why you couldn't pick a favorite picture Pat. I like both of them too! I really wanted to do a collage of all our pets for a Christmas card but haven't taken good pictures of our horses yet. I may have to wait until next year with the collage idea. Here's Karli's Christmas picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute picture of Karli!! Wow, the background is very pretty!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Ok, I felt bad so I made Dakota a new dress - same as last year, only bigger! LOL
> 
> Here is one of our 'practice' shots, they had to check everything out before we got down to business! - I will post the finished product soon....
> 
> [attachment=30123ractice_ii.jpg][/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Looks like you've got your work cut out for you! Can't wait to see the "Keeper"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Here is ours:
> [attachment=30115:xmas.jpg][/B]



What a nice family pic in front of the fire place - very warm and cosy...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, I feel better now, I feel like I've actually put some effort into it - only a bit of sewing and _several_ brief photo sessions ......

Here is our card for this year

[attachment=30146:Cmas_07_xii.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Ok, I feel better now, I feel like I've actually put some effort into it - only a bit of sewing and _several_ brief photo sessions ......
> 
> Here is our card for this year
> 
> [attachment=30146:Cmas_07_xii.jpg][/B]



:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missy Moo actually looks bigger than Harley ..
My fave colours again ...


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Everyone's Christmas cards look so good.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyones cards are so pretty.

Here is ours:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

[attachment=30148:Xmas_stair_small.jpg]

This is the picture we are going to use. My daughter only to had to take about 60 of them to get this one!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> [attachment=30148:Xmas_stair_small.jpg]
> 
> This is the picture we are going to use. My daughter only to had to take about 60 of them to get this one![/B]


I know what you mean! But as long as you get one "keeper" it's all worth while. Thank goodness for digital!!!!

Great picture :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well...I'm discouraged because Kodak, whom I had print the copies of our pic, cut off part of it somehow when they printed it. I got them online which means it's probably a hassle to get them redone. I picked them up at CVS and I'm sorry to say that the folks that answer the phone at that store are total morons so I don't even know if I want to return them and I don't know if I want to go through the whole hassle of doing it all over again!! How's that for a bah-humbug? lol.

I love your pic, though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All the cards are fabulous!! Totally impressive and amazing!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys are so creative. I need to learn to use my photo programs :blush:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine is in my siggy... I had a hard time getting BOTH pups to look good at ONE time! AHHH! 

Pat... both cards are cute... hard to decide... depends if you wanna be in the pic or not.

What programs are everyone using to make their cards??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's our Christmas card for this year. I try to hand-make my cards every year and this year it got out of hand (pardon the pun)!

It took myself and my husband one week to create 35 cards! Three of the days were full days spent on making them and the other four were evening devoted to them. NEVER AGAIN! Of course I say this and next year I will be back at it!  









The "cover"

















The dog section









This part took forever!


















The snowman "pops up" when you open the card









An aerial view

Plus, we hand-made all the envelopes! :wacko1: 

Can you tell I don't like traditional red and green?  

(sorry for the blurry photos)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Nicole, that's it :w00t: i'm flying you out here to make my cards..you are SOOOOOOO talented :smheat:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Nicole, that's it :w00t: i'm flying you out here to make my cards..you are SOOOOOOO talented :smheat:[/B]


Thanks, but it is either talent or stupidity! LOL I'm not sure which. I always wonder if most of the people appreciate them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome cards Nicole!! Well done!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh nicole, i TOTALLY appreciate your cards! :grouphug: 

i know that a lot of time and consideration goes into specially creating each one! :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> [/B]



Wow - very nice!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Nicole - I'm exhausted thinking about how much work your cards were. They are AMAZING!

I wrote my first newsletter - I've been hauling around Christmas Stationary for 10 years, so I did it. It took 4 hours to write and put in photos, a few more hours to print the newsletter, write a personal message in each card and stuff cards. then the agonizing..do I send a picture of my daughter (as is usual) or do I let the photos on the newsletter work...very difficult decision - so I sorted cards into stacks. Then to be environmental I emailed the newsletter to those like minded and email addicted family and friends. Then my daughter READ the newsletter and saw the pictures - this resulted in slammed doors and a refusal to leave her room - I bribed her with the fact she could redeem herself with the annual photo and I'd pay for a manicure!! :smheat: 

I'm still waiting on the vain teenager to show up long enough for a photo!! But I did get out 1/2 of the cards....


----------

